# Newbie on this forum :)



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Get a block of wax and an iron and call it good :dunno:




Seriously though, have a look through some of the existing threads. There is def discussions on types of wax, and irons etc.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the Dakine Super Tune kit and use Hertel Hot Sauce Wax. Any tune kit that comes with an iron,scrapper, and a file combo is going to be good. Then if you want to go further you can pick up brushes


----------

